# German /Spanish Teacher



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking for native/experienced german or spanish language teacher.

Any help or idea?

Thank you.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dubizzle has regular ads for people teaching other languages. Also the website Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz then look under languages.


----------



## rkonrath (Aug 9, 2009)

*You want Spanish/German... I have Spanish and German*



shinny_girl said:


> Looking for native/experienced german or spanish language teacher.
> 
> Any help or idea?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, and I am also looking for income. I'll send you my cv to your email address. I am near-native in BOTH Spanish and German, and mature, and a retired diplomat and a graduate of US Ivy League universities. 

Rgds, Robert Konrath


----------

